

Why the failure of healthcare.gov is great news for engineers - darrellsilver
http://blog.thinkful.com/post/64786784477/why-the-failure-of-healthcare-gov-is-great-news-for

======
yogo
Hopefully _Learn to Code_ does help to show that it is hard to get right and
that if you think you can pull off the same thing by just taking some 8 week
class your project will probably suffer the same fate.

------
Grae
It's unfortunate that the failures of engineering garner so much more
attention than the everyday victories, though it isn't surprising that people
expect things to "just work".

------
ck2
Someone should start a company "Tech Surge"

Surprisingly the domain was registered 14 years ago.

